# Jury Duty OMG help me!



## sooperficial (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a HUGE problem and I am totally scared $h*%less!

I have been away from home for over a year now...almost 2 years. I got a Jury Duty notice in the mail sometime last year (mail gets sent to parents house since I am always moving) and so I got the info from my brother and I contacted the Jury Selection people and explained to them that I was out of town and no longer living in El Paso. They replied and told me I was excused. AWESOME!

Now, sometime after that incident I guess they sent another jury notice thing and I never got it (I am still out of town and not living at my parents house or in El Paso). So NOW I recently was able to come into El Paso and checked my mail at my parents house and I had a letter saying I was scheduled in court for missing jury duty! The problem is when I actually opened the letter it was WAY past the scheduled court date.






I am SO scared! Has this ever happened to anyone? Am I going to jail? How can I fix this? I am so desperate and it is totally stressing me out! I;ve never gotten a ticket, much less been arrested! What can i do?

Any advice would be most apreciated!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think they would send you to jail. I would call up the number on the form and explain what happened. I'm not entirely sure how this works in the US, so I can't offer specific advice, but some of the other members might know more!

Best of luck chicken! try not to stress out until you know what's happening


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with Rosie - give them a call immediately and let them know that you just got the out dated notice.


----------



## Darla (Feb 4, 2009)

Did your parents have your phone number while you were away? Why didn't they contact you?

I don't think you have anything to worry about. I agree with Rosie, contact them and tell them what happened and especially that you never received any of the notices. Nothing will come of it I am sure.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe you were just scheduled to explain why you missed jury duty or to pay some fine. It really depends on your state laws. I would just call and find out to make sure as every state is different.


----------



## Karren (Feb 5, 2009)

So you want us to send you makeup hidden inside a cake or a file??

LOL

Yeah... Call the clerk of courts and explaing what happened... They may make you come in or set on the next available jury pool...


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 5, 2009)

Call them. Have proof that you weren't living at home and bring it. Bring your parents to 'fess up that they didn't tell you the letter was there. If you know a lawyer in town, ask him or her what to do. You parents are really the ones to blame...


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 5, 2009)

Well if you dont live in El Paso you should show proof that you live some where else. You dont go to Jury Duty if you dont live in that area.


----------



## kylieteng (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah a call up will do good. Makes you sleep better at night too


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 19, 2009)

So what happened?


----------

